# Heart worm shot?



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

So I had zero checked again to make sure hi giardia is gone and I also had him checked for heart worms, he has non and the vet is pushing me to get this shot, I forgot the name but he gets the shot once every 6 months for the rest of his life. Do you guys think it's a good Idea? I don't like giving shots unless I have to and I don't want him to get heart worms so I'm a bit stumped. Haha. Thanks!


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

My vet was pushing this shot too. I came home and did on line searchs and decide not to give the shot. Seem that years ago, they had problems with the shot and pulled off the markets. Now they say its all good. I dont trust it...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

NO*.

Proheart. Google it. 

There are other, monthly heartworm meds you can use.

*Well, you can, I wouldn't.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is this maybe it?

ProHeart6

https://animalhealth.pfizer.com/sites/pahweb/US/EN/Products/Pages/ProHeart%c2%ae6(moxidectin).aspx

I would pass...


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes I think it is the pro heart! Yeah I'm going to skip it, shots make me very weary and the fact that my vet thinks that science diets the best food on the market also make me question all her judgment hahaha


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No, I wouldn't do it. Last time around they tried that shot they had to stop using it. I can't remember what the issue was, but it was taken off the market.

I use Ivomec for my dogs, inexpensive and easy to give monthly. Or you can just shell out for Heartguard or something of the sort. Personally though, all the issues cropping up with dogs coming down with HW's even after being on Heartguard makes me happy I'm using Ivomec.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

im not sure what ivomec is ill have to look into that! i appreciate the info guys!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is Ivomec Ivermectin? Because the resistance is not to the brand name Heartgard, but to Ivermectin, and in the Mississippi region, to all drugs. 
DogAware.com Health: Heartworm Disease in Dogs - Prevention and Treatment

PS for anyone who gets into that kind of thing - that little study with Advantage Multi was done by...Advantage Multi.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

My german shepherd came to me HW+. she got to go through the doxi and the heartguard plus treatment. Now she's testing negative.

Ivomec is a brand name for Ivermectin.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Okay, so the so-called resistance isn't to the brand, it's to the active ingredient. Thanks!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I use Ivermectin liquid also. Can do my dogs for 2+ years ( because that is when it expires from the day I bought it) for $40. Do not think I would inject them though!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Okay, so the so-called resistance isn't to the brand, it's to the active ingredient. Thanks!


No, I don't have the article but it's been posted here several times. The information was pertaining to one of the scientists involved with Heartguard that left the company due to being forced to cover up resistance to it. Personally, I think it's because the dose is too low for some areas.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I use Ivermectin liquid also. Can do my dogs for 2+ years ( because that is when it expires from the day I bought it) for $40. Do not think I would inject them though!


NEVER EVER (!!!!) inject a dog with it! It is for ORAL use only in dogs.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Rerun said:


> NEVER EVER (!!!!) inject a dog with it! It is for ORAL use only in dogs.


 
I don't!!!! I buy the injectable, but I use it 30:1 ( only use 1/10th of a CC to 3 CC of water/oliveoil/etc), and have a chart for weight, and just squirt it in a hot dog or a piece of bread covered in PB or cheese!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's going to the vet on the 16th. We're out of Interceptor, and the doctor is going to discuss Pro-Heart injection as an option.

I don't know enough about it yet to make an informed decision, but I will certainly do my homework first.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

DogAware.com Health: Heartworm Disease in Dogs - Prevention and Treatment

I would definitely do the homework for that. I am very pro-use of hw meds, but that one makes me nervous...

Here are reminder things: http://bigdogsbigheartworm.blogspot.com/2011/07/heartworm-pill-reminders.html and I am sure there are apps for that too. 

*Dog Heartworm Preventive Products Comparison Chart*

*Heartworm Preventive Comparison*


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't like the idea of all that sitting in Joey's body for 6 months.

It would be comparable to me (who has osteoporosis) getting an injection rather than the Boniva I take once a month.

I may end up just getting Trifexis, using it for 6 months, and hope that Interceptor is back on the market by then.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheerful1 said:


> Joey's going to the vet on the 16th. We're out of Interceptor, and the doctor is going to discuss Pro-Heart injection as an option.
> 
> I don't know enough about it yet to make an informed decision, but I will certainly do my homework first.


Ask what the chance of getting HW is in PA!!!! How many cases are reported each year in your area?

In NEPA, it's very, very low. The mosquito's can't survive our winters so any infected are killed off. I only treat from May to Nov.

Can he take Heartguard instead? Or any ivermectin product?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jax08: We have a weekend house in NEPA, in the woods. I do see mosquitoes there, and definitely ticks.

During the week, we live on Long Island. I've been seeing large mosquitoes there. I got a number of bites this past weekend.

We've only had Joey for a year, and he's been on Interceptor that whole time. Don't know how he'd react to Ivermectin.

The more I think about it, I don't like the idea of the shots.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, there are mosquito's. However, those mosquito's are not infected, or there is a very low population that is infected. The incidence of HW is very low in areas that have cold winters and kill off the mosquito population. You need to ask the reported cases in your area.

You definitely need to worry about Lyme's and ticks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

2010
<1 reported in NEPA

Looks like NYC area is higher but not by much and consider the population and water ways there.

American Heartworm Society


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I get so much great information from this forum! Thanks to all.


----------

